# Any software for hosting a WEP wifi network?



## SCOTT0852 (Aug 24, 2018)

I need some way to connect my DS and PSP to the internet, but for the DS I need WEP and the PSP doesn't like my internet anyways. My laptop does have wifi though, so in theory there should be some way to use it as a host. Is there any software I can use to just host a network with internet that uses WEP?


----------



## ThoD (Aug 24, 2018)

Not sure if you can do WEP, but do look into the "netsh" commands on command line (type "netsh /?" in CMD). You need a way to relay your computer's connection though, so if you don't have an unused wifi adaptor it won't work. I used to have a little program that set up something similar, but don't think I still have the executable and it was removed by the dev after being lost in obscurity.


----------



## SCOTT0852 (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh, so I'd need 2 wifi adapters? That's a shame. I don't have any ethernet ports near where I use the laptop, and of course I have no USB wifi adapters.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 25, 2018)

SCOTT0852 said:


> Oh, so I'd need 2 wifi adapters? That's a shame. I don't have any ethernet ports near where I use the laptop, and of course I have no USB wifi adapters.


Anything software-related way to do it would require you to have one wifi/ethernet adapter to get your connection to your computer and a spare one to use as a relay. Alternatively, you can just get an actual relay for a more permanent fix that is fully configurable, but will cost you 20-30$ most likely.


----------



## Joom (Aug 25, 2018)

If you have an Android device, you can install PDANet on it, and use it as a relay.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 25, 2018)

Joom said:


> If you have an Android device, you can install PDANet on it, and use it as a relay.


If he has an android device he can already do it natively without the need for extra apps. Why suggest getting an app for something that already exists in the settings? Go to settings-> More settings in the Wireless and Network category at the top-> Tethering and portable hotspot the select the one you want to use (USB or Portable wifi hotspot). Depending on your Android version it may be a bit different to reach those settings, but they are there in ALL versions past 2.1 as far as I know. Even an old crappy phone I got has it for example. It works the same, takes mobile data and relays it through wifi for any devices you want to connect or mobile data/wifi connection and relays it through USB to your computer. However, issue is that not all phones support WEP, some start from WPA, so if OP has an Android he should only get that app if his device doesn't support WEP natively.

PS: Also, I THINK the PSP supports WPA 1, can't remember as I haven't used mine in ages.


----------



## Joom (Aug 25, 2018)

ThoD said:


> If he has an android device he can already do it natively without the need for extra apps. Why suggest getting an app for something that already exists in the settings?


Because native Android tethering doesn't allow one to relay the wireless network it's connected to. It disables Wi-Fi, and forces you to use the mobile network. PDANet allows one to use their Android device as a wireless dongle, so they can connect it to a PC and create a hotspot from there.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 25, 2018)

Don't know if it supports WEP:
https://www.connectify.me/spotlight...932&clickid=5c060008N3411ca763ebb89501f5e4650

Would suggest running something like this in a VM though, to reduce potential hacking risk and if you need a USB dongle anyway if you need a USB dongle depending on your setup.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 25, 2018)

Joom said:


> Because native Android tethering doesn't allow one to relay the wireless network it's connected to. It disables Wi-Fi, and forces you to use the mobile network. PDANet allows one to use their Android device as a wireless dongle, so they can connect it to a PC and create a hotspot from there.


It disables wifi because it needs the wifi antenna to relay, that's how it all works, regardless of using PDANet, tethering or whatever. Unless you mean get connection FROM USB then relay, but that's extra steps. If he has mobile data he can just use that.


----------



## IC_ (Aug 25, 2018)

Why not just change your router’s settings to WEP when you want to use your DS or PSP online?


----------



## SCOTT0852 (Aug 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


> If he has an android device


Nope, just a jailbroken iOS one on 10.3.3.


Extrasklep said:


> Why not just change your router’s settings to WEP


I don't have access to the router's settings, and I don't want to switch it just for the DS/PSP because I have other things that have to use the internet at the same time.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 26, 2018)

SCOTT0852 said:


> Nope, just a jailbroken iOS one on 10.3.3.
> 
> I don't have access to the router's settings, and I don't want to switch it just for the DS/PSP because I have other things that have to use the internet at the same time.


iOS devices can do all of it too, just can't help you there since I don't have one myself to give you instructions for. However, as I said way back, if you don't mind paying, look into getting a relay modem for a permanent solution. Either the modem type or the one you connect to the power outlets in the house will work just fine and you can get one relatively cheap if used or for 20-30$ for a brand new one. Fully customizable and once configured you don't need to do anything, just connect to power supply and it will be active.


----------



## Joom (Aug 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


> If he has mobile data he can just use that.


Except that would put the connecting device on a separate network, which isn't ideal for internal networking (ie, gaming, file transfers, etc.)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Extrasklep said:


> Why not just change your router’s settings to WEP when you want to use your DS or PSP online?


That's a terrible idea.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 26, 2018)

Extrasklep said:


> Why not just change your router’s settings to WEP when you want to use your DS or PSP online?



Impracticality aside, modern routers may not even support it e.g. Asus rt-ac56u.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 26, 2018)

Joom said:


> Except that would put the connecting device on a separate network, which isn't ideal for internal networking (ie, gaming, file transfers, etc.)


Since when does the NDS or PSP have internal networking? It doesn't matter what connection you are connected to, reason I suggested it.



tech3475 said:


> Impracticality aside, modern routers may not even support it e.g. Asus rt-ac56u.


I'm fairly sure that all modems support WEP unless it's a REALLY cheap rip-off one... I have handled about 300 modems in my work and all of them had WEP, new or old.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I'm fairly sure that all modems support WEP unless it's a REALLY cheap rip-off one... I have handled about 300 modems in my work and all of them had WEP, new or old.



It's not showing up on my somewhat decent router (said 56U), unless it's the CFW (merlin) causing the issue.

Never bothered me since I stoped using WEP nearly a decade ago.


----------



## PerfectB (Aug 26, 2018)

Joom said:


> Because native Android tethering doesn't allow one to relay the wireless network it's connected to. It disables Wi-Fi, and forces you to use the mobile network. PDANet allows one to use their Android device as a wireless dongle, so they can connect it to a PC and create a hotspot from there.



Native Android tethering also works just fine if you use it sparingly, but if you reside in the US most wireless carriers charge premium for a plan that allows tethering (in fact, you can often not see the option on iOS, for example, until you've had your carrier enable it for your account on their side, or at least it used to work that way).  If you use it quite a bit you can look forward to a 'friendly' reminder letter from your carrier that you are using a service that has a charge associated with it, or you may find that your plan was automatically 'upgraded' to allow for tethering since you were enjoying it a bit too much for their tastes.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 26, 2018)

PerfectB said:


> Native Android tethering also works just fine if you use it sparingly, but if you reside in the US most wireless carriers charge premium for a plan that allows tethering (in fact, you can often not see the option on iOS, for example, until you've had your carrier enable it for your account on their side, or at least it used to work that way).  If you use it quite a bit you can look forward to a 'friendly' reminder letter from your carrier that you are using a service that has a charge associated with it, or you may find that your plan was automatically 'upgraded' to allow for tethering since you were enjoying it a bit too much for their tastes.


Sucks to be in the US I guess Here I get 600MBs completely free every month and they stack, so over the years I've collected a ton as at some point I started using netsh commands instead, resulting in me currently having 19GBs of mobile data available to use... Only limitation there is for most of Europe in general is "X amount of MBs used each day" and that's all (in my case 400MBs, then speed is cut to 1/4th until the day changes).


----------



## Ryccardo (Aug 26, 2018)

For those suggesting Windows 7+'s hotspot feature, that's WPA only (and very shortly after that came out, most if not all later hotspot software became just a GUI for that); you'd probably need a different OS (or those really crappy manufacturer-specific network selector GUIs which probably don't work on Vista and newer)


----------



## smf (Aug 26, 2018)

Some modern routers have a guest mode where they can only access the internet and none of your local files, which you can run with different security.

But don't be surprised if someone starts using your internet connection.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 26, 2018)

I just remembered one other thing that could solve your problem, but is again a hardware solution. Back in the day, Nintendo had released a special dongle that took the computer's connection and relayed it automatically as a WEP connection for use with the NDS and Wii. If you can find one of those (should go for about 6$ for a used one), it can make your life easy and it actually works with the PSP too (I have one myself and tested it).


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


> I just remembered one other thing that could solve your problem, but is again a hardware solution. Back in the day, Nintendo had released a special dongle that took the computer's connection and relayed it automatically as a WEP connection for use with the NDS and Wii. If you can find one of those (should go for about 6$ for a used one), it can make your life easy and it actually works with the PSP too (I have one myself and tested it).



IIRC they were forced to stop selling those due to some lawsuit.


----------



## ThoD (Aug 26, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> IIRC they were forced to stop selling those due to some lawsuit.


No, they just never took off so production was cut short. You can find a used one if you look hard enough online...


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 26, 2018)

ThoD said:


> No, they just never took off so production was cut short. You can find a used one if you look hard enough online...



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Wi-Fi_USB_Connector#Discontinuation


----------



## ThoD (Aug 26, 2018)

tech3475 said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_Wi-Fi_USB_Connector#Discontinuation


Guess in the US that happened, but the rest of the world did get it for a longer period, just never took off so they stopped making them. US was the main market for it after all, so no wonder.


----------



## Joom (Aug 27, 2018)

PerfectB said:


> Native Android tethering also works just fine if you use it sparingly, but if you reside in the US most wireless carriers charge premium for a plan that allows tethering (in fact, you can often not see the option on iOS, for example, until you've had your carrier enable it for your account on their side, or at least it used to work that way).  If you use it quite a bit you can look forward to a 'friendly' reminder letter from your carrier that you are using a service that has a charge associated with it, or you may find that your plan was automatically 'upgraded' to allow for tethering since you were enjoying it a bit too much for their tastes.


This is why I use a prepaid plan. No carrier limits or contracts to hassle with. And again, with something like PDANet, you don't have to use your mobile data. For creating a simple relay from your PC's connection, it suffices.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ThoD said:


> I just remembered one other thing that could solve your problem, but is again a hardware solution. Back in the day, Nintendo had released a special dongle that took the computer's connection and relayed it automatically as a WEP connection for use with the NDS and Wii. If you can find one of those (should go for about 6$ for a used one), it can make your life easy and it actually works with the PSP too (I have one myself and tested it).


This is why I recommended PDANet. It does the same thing.


----------

